# Autobrite Magifoam - LSP safe or not?



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all

As per the subject title, I Understood that Magifoam was supposed to be LSP safe; I did have my doubts as the AG HD wax didnt seem to last on the bodywork as long. Noticeably so im comparison to when I just washed with AG Bodywork Conditioner on its own. 

However I've seen a post which stated that Magifoam mixed in the wrong quantities isn't LSP safe! Agggghhhhhhhh!

Can anyone give me a ********** answer and also what the recommended mixture should be please? Cheers

Matt


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

When using Magifoam you should pour around one inch of it into your snow foam bottle then top it up with warm water. 

Hope that helps 

I don't know what the LSP safe stands for so can't really answer that


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

What does LSP mean?


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

As for magifoam i always use 1 inch (2,5cm) of foam concentrate in a 1 liter bottle. It is LSP safe when using the right dilution. And your shampoo might strip the LSP.


Little offtopic:
Last time i ran out of my good shampoo i used Concepts wash n' wax and this fu**ing thing stripped all my 2 coats of 476 and 915. So i had a fun 22:00 night time claying and waxing it again. I havent shampoo washed my car for like 2 weeks only 2 times magifoamed, still waiting for my autobrite delivery which will arrive tomorrow so i can give my car a proper wash using the Banana Gloss shampoo


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Ultra high foam additive for a stable dense foam.

Magifoam has been formulated to be a concentrated ultra high foam additive that will produce an extremely stable dense foam when used through a Heavy Duty foam lance. With a light banana scent this product is extremely pleasant to work with and the stable foam produced will linger for up to and over 30 minutes meaning that there is no more rushing around to clean wheels, badges or door shuts like before whilst the foam is dwelling. By using magifoam as a foam prewash the risk of swirl marks and scratches when washing the car is dramatically reduced.

Superior, Safe Cleaning Action
Very High Foaming 
Banana Scented
Economical to use. 
Produces a blanket of foam on vehicle
Dwells on car surface up to 30 minutes giving you maximum penetration and cleaning
Contains biodegradable surfactants
LSP safe
Leaves a great finsh!


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sonia said:


> What does LSP mean?


LSP is Last Step Protection


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Sonia said:


> What does LSP mean?


Last stage protection :thumb:


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

So are you asking if it strips wax?


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry if I'm coming across as a bit thick. I just don't get short hand lol


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Does the 'foaminess' dial have any bearing on it?

Presumably you can affect the dilution that way


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Usage Instruction;

Magifoam has been primarily formulated to be used in a foam lance, with a dilution rate of 100:1 it is also very economical, this equates to roughly 1-2" in the bottom of a 1l bottle in a foam lance when using with a domestic pressure washer.To use simply rinces car surface first, then spray the car with a liberal layer of foam and allow to dwell for at least 10 minutes, after this time simply rinse the foam off and watch the dirt rinse away too. The longer this product dwells the deeper it penetrates into the dirt and more of the dirt will then be removed.


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

@sonia Yes


----------



## Sonia (Dec 27, 2011)

matttnt1 said:


> @sonia Yes


Thank you 

In that case no it doesn't strip wax as ling as you follow the directions.

As I've told many people before I've used it for years and each time I wash my car ( sometimes three times a week ) I use Magifoam and each and every time it rains I get gorgeous beading!

I use Autobrite polish ( cherry glaze every 3-4 months and Obsession wax every couple of weeks or at least every month ) no issues here.

My MINI after a wash down 










My MINI 3-4weeks after applying Obsession Wax MINI had been washed 2 days prior to this with Magifoam


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

matttnt1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> As per the subject title, I Understood that Magifoam was supposed to be LSP safe; I did have my doubts as the AG HD wax didnt seem to last on the bodywork as long. Noticeably so im comparison to when I just washed with AG Bodywork Conditioner on its own.
> 
> ...


Magifoam is LSP safe... in all honest AG HD Wax is decent but durability wise it hasn't wowed me either to be honest.

As stated above, it may be the dilution ratios that you are using - use at about 10-1+, approx 1inch of product in a 500ml bottle and fill with either cold or warm water.

Also in regards to your LSP failing, did you prepare the finish with a thorough wash, clay bar and pre-wax cleanser before applying AG HD?


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cheers,

I didn't clay but I did use a cleanser , then SRP and finally HD Wax. 

Does the foam thickness, as set by the dial on the snow foam attachment, have any bearing? Does this change the dilution at all or is it just foaminess? And Is there a recommended setting?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I use 1" and turn the red dial all the way to -. Dunno if that sounds right but I did notice a reduction in beading as well. Just re applied my BOS to see how it stands up, but I plan on switching back to Megs HW and using that in the bucket and lance.


----------



## sam bignell (Apr 4, 2009)

Why do you have to top it up with warm water?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no point using warm water if your pressure washer runs on cold water imo..


----------



## Mack910 (Mar 31, 2012)

Never had a problem with Magifoam. Cracking product


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe it to be very lsp friendly.


----------

